# Runescape



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

It used to be so hard for me to train divination but now I can go close to another player or even use the same wisp they use. Like throw yourself in the middle of it all and you'll be okay! I still get heebie-jeebies when there's 8 players at once but I pick a wisp close to another player or we both use one by accident and I feel sort of like an aggressive player. Sometimes I run all the way far far away to get one away from players and some players come close to me and then I get turned on.

Something strange that happened to me was when I took Zoloft. I felt like the whole universe is so big and I started to hate how much time I wasted on online games. Since Zoloft works on dopamine I guess I was already receiving dopamine and didn't need to get it from online games? Yheaaa.

I've been playing runescape for 13 years now. Shiiiit.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

This is why you just do the cache twice a day.


----------



## DarrenJ (Feb 20, 2018)

I've played RuneScape for around 13 years also.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i have a h’ween mask in runescape, yep im proud of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

OldCannaPro said:


> Runescape is a great game. I have no doubt to play it for so long.


It's actually objectively pretty bad.

Although my account is also 14 years old and just yesterday I got my 4th 120 so even though it's a terrible game, I enjoy it a lot.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

So glad we all have something in common. :drunk


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> So glad we all have something in common. :drunk


As long as nobody here is one of those oldschool losers.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been playing again recently. I have off and on since 2004 I think.

So you kinda have anxiety while playing? I get that a bit now sometimes, never used to though. I was killing green dragons in the wilderness recently and attacked the dragon someone else was attacking and despite coming in really late got the loot. I wasn't thinking though. They didn't try to kill me so it was OK and then I switched worlds not long after like an annoying special event that comes and goes.

WoW is a better game but harder to get into as a new player imo, especially several expansions in now. I stopped playing around Cata and played from 2009 to 2012 on/off but only casually. Harder to fund membership probably too. I miss it though sometimes in a nostalgic way.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> So you kinda have anxiety while playing? I get that a bit now sometimes, never used to though. I was killing green dragons in the wilderness recently and attacked the dragon someone else was attacking and despite coming in really late got the loot. I wasn't thinking though. They didn't try to kill me so it was OK and then I switched worlds not long after like an annoying special event that comes and goes.


They were probably alright with it, it happens a lot after all. I'm kind of surprised they didn't try to kill you, unless they were a bot which is also pretty likely.

I get anxious when people speak to me, like someone comes and stands next to you and says your name, I am getting ready to hop worlds the second it happens.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't play RuneScape at the moment because my current laptop dies whenever I try to. It took me a while to get the hang of that skill. (I started playing in 2007.)


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Shiiiiit someone commented that they liked my username and I didn't say anything because my mood was a bit shiiiit. I did have thoughts in my mind about how hot their pixels were and commenting a thx you too, and also a wow you're hot. I also wasn't sure if they commented about me but it must have been about me 'cause we were the only ones there and our usernames were kinda the same. Shiiiiit man! I shoulda! Now they probably think I'm an old granny or rude! Feels bad man.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> Shiiiiit someone commented that they liked my username and I didn't say anything because my mood was a bit shiiiit. I did have thoughts in my mind about how hot their pixels were and commenting a thx you too, and also a wow you're hot. I also wasn't sure if they commented about me but it must have been about me 'cause we were the only ones there and our usernames were kinda the same. Shiiiiit man! I shoulda! Now they probably think I'm an old granny or rude! Feels bad man.


Replying would have been xp waste, you did the right thing.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

^ ^ HAAAAAAAAA HA HA you too funny, :rofl :lol :haha :fall


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm in a clan, they big like 400 people. They even gave out their facebook and I went to look at it and found out the owners are two young people my age who are in a relationship and they're ****ing hot as well. So I asked in the clan chat where I can find the lotto thread, you get picked for lottery I suppose if you cap in your citadel every week. Probably they think I am a noob to clans so I just chose to think that. And you can think others don't know the answer and you'd be doing others the favor as well. There's other things that they use such abbreviations for that I don't even know what they're talking about. It must be hard being a runescape or social noob, especially when you have to ask such questions which someone already knows the answers to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've actually missed multiple people talking to me recently because since most of the time that doesn't happen I'm not always paying attention to the chat window or like sometimes I log in and then do something else so I'm afk and then realise someone was talking to me lol.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread Oh yeah, I noticed that happen to me as well!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

This is why I hang around on the really quiet worlds so nobody speaks to me. 

I wouldn't mind if people actually talked properly but it's usually just 'Hi, nice cape'. The **** am I meant to say to that? Thanks? And then the conversation is over.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@CloudChaser Thx, I like your cape too/any item. *crickets* Then you can ask another question like where did you get that item from?


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

@SwtSurrender Yeah but I don't care where they got their items from.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> @SwtSurrender Yeah but I don't care where they got their items from.


But you want to make the conversation last longer, so pretend you care or ask another question. If you get lucky they might hit on you so change into a girl. I guess that's why they talk to me longer because of my girl character.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> But you want to make the conversation last longer, so pretend you care or ask another question. If you get lucky they might hit on you so change into a girl. I guess that's why they talk to me longer because of my girl character.


My character is already a girl, I have been hit on exactly zero times. Feelsbadman.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> My character is already a girl, I have been hit on exactly zero times. Feelsbadman.


Yeah I've mostly played female characters in mmos and for years on end in Runescape but never been hit on so I always found that odd that it was supposedly more common.


----------



## staypresent17 (Mar 7, 2018)

Man, I remember playing this game back in middle school in 2003! Changed a lot since then...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Got a gnome pilot scarf on my first gnome restaurant job today 8)


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Got a gnome pilot scarf on my first gnome restaurant job today 8)


That's one more gnome restaurant job that I have ever done.

I just bought mine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> That's one more gnome restaurant job that I have ever done.
> 
> I just bought mine.


I plan to sell it later, it's the third I've gotten.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

This is my life now.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> This is my life now.


Wow you're beautiful!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

CloudChaser said:


> My character is already a girl, I have been hit on exactly zero times. Feelsbadman.





Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I've mostly played female characters in mmos and for years on end in Runescape but never been hit on so I always found that odd that it was supposedly more common.





SwtSurrender said:


> Wow you're beautiful!


 It's happening!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> It's happening!!


gz


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Plague mask is cool.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't been on since like 2007-2009. It was sometime before 2010. I had no idea that people still played or talked about it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

CloudChaser said:


> It's happening!!


:haha yay!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Plague mask is cool.


I have one of those and the entire outfit. You can get the plague mask from Plague City quest and the mourner outfit from Mourning's End Part I quest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SwtSurrender said:


> I have one of those and the entire outfit. You can get the plague mask from Plague City quest and the mourner outfit from Mourning's End Part I quest.


yeah that's from a screenshot I took while doing Plague City the text made me lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://runescape.wikia.com/wiki/A_mis-fortune_from_The_Mighty_Zoltan



> Misfortune 3 was changed from "You will die alone and poorly dressed." to "Some people are always the worst dressed in the room." within a day of release.


lol


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

May is mental health awareness month, my they even have a mental health awareness week in runescape! I also enjoyed the other disability events they had in the past, really touched me when I watched their live broadcasts.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> http://runescape.wikia.com/wiki/A_mis-fortune_from_The_Mighty_Zoltan
> 
> lol


Ah that machine is scary, how can they even anchor such a misfortune teller in existence especially around people susceptible to social anxiety and depression? I tried to keep it cool when I read some of those, most of the time it just makes me laugh. I've seen some of those in real life and there is another one in the movie Big. I do find them fascinating to say the least but I bet they have cameras in their eyes to read your emotions/future.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Newest aquisition, Master Quest Cape.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Screw Runescape, 6000+ hours down the drain. What the hell did I do with my life.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

CloudChaser said:


> Newest aquisition, Master Quest Cape.


Congrats, what was the last quest you did?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I picked up a strip of cloth at the GE someone dropped, the examine GE price was about 700gp but it sold for 100,000. Someone was desperate.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I picked up a strip of cloth at the GE someone dropped, the examine GE price was about 700gp but it sold for 100,000. Someone was desperate.


100k for something you can do at lvl 1. Why? So many questions. So much money.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tomatmacka said:


> 100k for something you can do at lvl 1. Why? So many questions. So much money.


I recently sold a fishing net for 20k too, I wonder if it was the same person lol. On occasion people will spend tons on the most basic items.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I recently sold a fishing net for 20k too, I wonder if it was the same person lol. On occasion people will spend tons on the most basic items.


I did that myself back in the days. Although max 10-15k for items I easily can obtain otherwise and maybe 50-80k if it's trickier to create it/get it. 100k was a lot of money for me to just spend it on crap worth a couple of coins. Hahah.

Pretty sure those guys have max bank or something close to it. Gotta be.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Tomatmacka said:


> Congrats, what was the last quest you did?


Whatever the most recent one that came out was. The last requirement for the MQC was the lore books Ripper Demons drop.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I picked up a strip of cloth at the GE someone dropped, the examine GE price was about 700gp but it sold for 100,000. Someone was desperate.


If I try to buy something and it doesn't come straight away for normal price I usually just throw a random highish number in there and see what happens. I'll pay extra to get something when I want it.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> As long as nobody here is one of those oldschool losers.


I am one of those losers.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

LUCH0 said:


> I am one of those losers &#128542;


I'm sorry about your terrible affliction. Hopefully there will be a cure in the near future.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I used to play in 04. If you want to play or w/e pm me and I'll share my username. I'm not a member anymore though. I'm on classic and w/e the current one is.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> LUCH0 said:
> 
> 
> > I am one of those losers &#128542;
> ...


 There will never be a cure...

Unless they do what they are going to do to classic.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

LUCH0 said:


> There will never be a cure...
> 
> Unless they do what they are going to do to classic. Oh god, please no.


What's going to happen with classic?


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Tomatmacka said:


> What's going to happen with classic?


Shutting down in like two months.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

LUCH0 said:


> Shutting down in like two months.


Ah, I see. I'm honestly quite surprised that they managed to stay online for so long. There's so few people playing it. Even Rs3 is kinda meh when it comes to the amount of players nowadays.

Can't help but to feel bad for it, even though I never played Rsc like Rs2 and Rs3. The beginning of a new world.


----------



## LUCH0 (Aug 25, 2017)

Tomatmacka said:


> Ah, I see. I'm honestly quite surprised that they managed to stay online for so long. There's so few people playing it. Even Rs3 is kinda meh when it comes to the amount of players nowadays.
> 
> Can't help but to feel bad for it, even though I never played Rsc like Rs2 and Rs3. The beginning of a new world.


Yeah, that's mainly why they are shutting it down. It's more resources maintaining the servers then what they get back. They make almost no money from rsc and the majority of the players are bots. @CloudChaser calls us losers but we oldschool folks are Jagex's money cow. The amount of players, streamers, events and overall popularity just doesn't compare to rs3.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

LUCH0 said:


> Yeah, that's mainly why they are shutting it down. It's more resources maintaining the servers then what they get back. They make almost no money from rsc and the majority of the players are bots. @*CloudChaser* calls us losers but we oldschool folks are Jagex's money cow. The amount of players, streamers, events and overall popularity just doesn't compare to rs3.


Old School is way more fun than Rs3. How dare they make something stupid as Evolution combat. I got very pissed when I saw that change. Still played for a while after it came out and did mostly clue scrolls but when Old School came out, you can bet your fine *** that I switched over in a sec. Without hesitation.

If I'm right, EoC came out before "Rs3" was a thing. So Rs2 is the only thing I knew that worked. If I wanted WoW-like gameplay, I would play WoW. That they even thought it was a good idea to do such a thing. Oh well. Thankfully I got a year or two on Old School before deciding to quit. I went in eagerly and I quit at the top. One of, if not The best game I've ever played.

Thanks to rsc, we all had the pleasure to experience such awesomeness in our lives. Rest in peace, sweet prince.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

It's hard to believe the Fally Massacre happened 12 years ago. I remember I was grounded from Runescape that week. In retrospect I'm glad I was because otherwise I would've been bodied. Part of me always believed Jagex was behind it because it occurring on 06/06/06 was too convenient. Where's my tinfoil hat...


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Is it worth playing runescape in 2018? Is it well populated? And if so should I player the newer version or the older version? I used to play in 2008-2009


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

penguinbeak said:


> Is it worth playing runescape in 2018? Is it well populated? And if so should I player the newer version or the older version? I used to play in 2008-2009


The only person who knows if you should play or not is you. Honestly if I wasn't already balls deep in it I almost definitely wouldn't start now. You can definitely join worlds that are decently populated although it does depend a lot on the time of day.

I would say play RS3 (the modern version) rather than OldSchool but that's because I am super biased.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

penguinbeak said:


> Is it worth playing runescape in 2018? Is it well populated? And if so should I player the newer version or the older version? I used to play in 2008-2009


If you liked how it was back then when you played it, I would go for Old School. If you want to see the original Runescape that evolved over the years after you quit, along with updated graphics and style, then Rs3. Rs3's much more modern and Old School is, well, Old School.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You can play both.

Or play DarkScape lols. I tried playing that for a day or so but nobody was killing each other so it was weird.


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can play both.


Or that, that works too.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I want to get sexually ravaged by a twisted jester, that's really hot.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can play both.
> 
> Or play DarkScape lols. I tried playing that for a day or so but nobody was killing each other so it was weird.


DarkScape closed over 2 years ago.

Also, don't play both, play RS3 like all the cool kids.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


> DarkScape closed over 2 years ago.
> 
> Also, don't play both, play RS3 like all the cool kids.


lol really? I guess it didn't last long then.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What even is the Legend's guild bank? (I don't think those shadows are meant to be there either.) I know it's a throwback to something about RS classic when only one player could talk to one NPC (which btw is kind of hilarious how they are queuing. The players are probably British :') they should implement this as part of a quest at some point for a joke. ) But at this point it just looks like something generated by a poor quality AI lol.










Also funky glitchy armour before textures loaded. I uh, need to update my graphics card driver or something.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Only about 10,000 more hours of this to go.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is how many short of 10k tokens I was before the event finished lol... I was like I ended up using runecoins to get the rest though.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Some of my co-workers used to play (and the way they talk sometimes) probably still play runescape lol. One of them said "If Mat had a smith-something he'd be 473!" (I butchered what he said, but it was along those lines) I was like, "Is that a good thing?" and one of my other co-workers was like "No."


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MCHB said:


> Some of my co-workers used to play (and the way they talk sometimes) probably still play runescape lol. One of them said "If Mat had a smith-something he'd be 473!" (I butchered what he said, but it was along those lines) I was like, "Is that a good thing?" and one of my other co-workers was like "No."


Smithing level? Max smithing level is 99 (technically, although there are skill capes if you keep leveling to 120.)

---

Fishing with my skeletal friend


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Smithing level? Max smithing level is 99 (technically, although there are skill capes if you keep leveling to 120.)
> 
> ---
> 
> Fishing with my skeletal friend


So I guess it was a compliment then! :grin2:

Also the runescape I was thinking of when they talk about it didn't look like that...damn I'm old lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MCHB said:


> So I guess it was a compliment then! :grin2:
> 
> Also the runescape I was thinking of when they talk about it didn't look like that...damn I'm old lol.


Yeah it has changed a lot from the days of (or do you mean classic which is even older?):










(although a version of the game from 2007 is now a separate game called OSRS.)

I started playing in 2004 or 2005, but I have had loads of breaks and stuff.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah it has changed a lot from the days of (or do you mean classic which is even older?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I was thinking of!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

4.4m to go until 120 fishing and I have started to hallucinate.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Christmas threw up on me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

the new quest was cute:










I took some other pictures at the GE before but I was going to make one my avatar at some point, if I can find it in my screenshots folder...


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

OSRS is where it's at yo!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I recently started playing runescape again but I'm such a noob. I chose one of my old profiles that I didn't do much with so that I could work towards something. Am I the only one that thinks the layout is kind of confusing?? I don't remember it being this convoluted to find stuff or accomplish things. I think I'm just old now or something lol

my sn is tarantulaan if anyone cares


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I never made it past the tutorial as a kid.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I almost forgot what it felt like to get a drop that isn't completely worthless.










P.S Has anyone heard anything about the mining and smithing rework??


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

cloudchaser said:


> i almost forgot what it felt like to get a drop that isn't completely worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i love it!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Aw man they locked my account that I had from 2009. Well, I guess it was meant to be, I'd rather exhaust myself in real life anyway, **** you runescape. Oh they accepted my appeal, eh that was fast.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I started runescape and played from 2009-2012 every day for like 11 hours a day. I got up to 117 combat with decent bank with dragon claws, ags, Brando’s, etc. but unfortunately when the EOC came into the game it didn’t feel the same. It felt like some cheap version of other mmos and it lost it’s simplicity and uniqueness. 

So I ended up quitting RuneScape even to this day. I know they released old school RuneScape but I knew how long it took me to nearly max my account and I wasn’t willing to go through it all again man... runescape was one of my favorite games of all time though and I’m glad I had a chance to play it. Great memories with lots of cool people and I wouldn’t trade it for anything.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been playing runescape like crazy all of a sudden for no particular reason. 

When I played it as a kid I never completed any quests so now I'm trying to go through as many as I can. 

I really liked One Piercing Note... I think that was my only fairly immersive experience so far in Runescape. I'm a bit sad now because the other quests aren't quite the same.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

roxslide said:


> I've been playing runescape like crazy all of a sudden for no particular reason.
> 
> When I played it as a kid I never completed any quests so now I'm trying to go through as many as I can.
> 
> I really liked One Piercing Note... I think that was my only fairly immersive experience so far in Runescape. I'm a bit sad now because the other quests aren't quite the same.


Yeah that's a newer quest, many of the newer ones (over the several years,) have voice acting and are more immersive. I don't know if you can afford bonds (you can get them with in game money, but it takes longer on f2p) but if you can get membership there are a few other voice acted quests.

You might want to try Song from the Depths too if you haven't because I think that's f2p.

I think it says in the quest description whether or not it's voice acted, but there's a list here too:

https://runescape.fandom.com/wiki/Category:Voice_acted_quests

Also now I remember this thread exists I might as well link to this Runescape related post I made recently:

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ight-now-2213979/index499.html#post1093732173


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a pretty annoying feature:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/runescape/comments/6li0ip/_/djukxlh


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is a pretty annoying feature:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/runescape/comments/6li0ip/_/djukxlh


Hi, can I add you to facebook and runescape?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

SwtSurrender said:


> Hi, can I add you to facebook and runescape?


Hey, I don't use Facebook anymore (stopped using it in about 2014,) and I don't want to add anyone on Runescape from SAS because I like keeping it private since I've had the same account since 2005~ but if I ever make a new one to try out ironman mode or something I'll let you know.

I always forget about this thread, I posted something else about the new update in type what you're thinking about recently I think.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hey, I don't use Facebook anymore (stopped using it in about 2014,) and I don't want to add anyone on Runescape from SAS because I like keeping it private since I've had the same account since 2005~ but if I ever make a new one to try out ironman mode or something I'll let you know.
> 
> I always forget about this thread, I posted something else about the new update in type what you're thinking about recently I think.


Oh thanks bae, you so sweet.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I haven't played Runescape in a hot minute. It used to be my favorite game for years. The last time I played I was no-lifing to 99 RC. Made it to 91 and unlocked those sweet double nats but got burnt out and "took a break." This was back in 2014-ish(?) and haven't logged in since.

I remember trying out OSRS when it was new but quickly got put off by having to do crap like Underground Pass (hands-down the most boring quest) and Desert Treasure AGAIN. 

Part of me still kinda regrets letting my membership go. Although the rate went up a few times, I was grandfathered into paying only $5 USD/month. It only covered the most basic membership but I never cared for all the bells and whistles that came if I upgraded.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol man what the heck is a player owned farm?! It was funny when it came out, what was even more funny was when you had to make human mods make babies. I mean, alrighty then! Freaky! And people keep saying pof which made me think they were saying the dating site.


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Do you have here like a group of people to play this together? I'd be down for that. Never played, never cared about the game but I'd like to play something like this with a group of people.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@MinatoMatoi Well hello there...

Yes that would be so noice! I bet people do get together online through discord or another chatting place, mostly discord is for gamers so that makes alot of sense! Yes they get together and play together I bet. Other than that Runescape has clans you can join full of strangers and play with them but they are strangers which is a bit hard but I like it anyway, you can do stuffs together like fight together and have parties in the clan citadel.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

My karaoke virginity was taken away from me when this hot girl from a meetup group sang with me and this other hot girl. Can you believe it!? I never thought I would sing out loud in a karaoke bar but I knew it would be possible with another person or more like in a choir. It's just so amazing how much one other person, we just met that week, can change your ****ing life man! I owe my life to her and others like her! Thank the gods! God only knows what I would be without you <3....

And then I added this hot guy from my runescape clan to my facebook. Really I even told him he was cute! Man I am so normal! Thank you prozac! Mostly what I noticed with prozac is that it takes away my libido which gives me this sort of balance where I don't feel bad and don't think bad about strangers. It's pretty helpful, because my goal is to make friends, even though my libido is 0% battery. It's a pretty weird juxtaposition where if you have 100%+ libido energy you have no motivation to make friends at all! Well that's just how it is for moi!


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

I downloaded it but don't know when I'll try to play it. My internet is **** and I'm trying to download Battlefront II for ps4 that is 106 GB... It's gonna take 2 or 3 full nights to download it u.u My internet is gonna be ruined after all this.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I hit 99 mining and 92 smithing in OSRS.. Just to quit again. (The fire goes out quick)


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

You know how I wished to get ravaged by a twisted jester? It just happened with Morn. Surprisingly he was wearing the same outfit as me. And he's so funny, I literally played all his comments and read them over and over laughing my a** off. I wish they could have given him a voice. "Let him in." Sounded kind of sexual. He's so funny and twisted, my kind of guy <3.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I do like to get close to other players now-a-days and it feels exciting instead of anxiety and avoiding and going far away. I just bump and step on them and it feels rather exciting. I haven't chatted in public tho, not to hot girls or guys, but maybe I can sometimes. Maybe, but for now I just get close and enjoy others getting close to me.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Some of the guys I work with play it (or used to, anyway!). I tried it once but it wasn't my jam.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

MCHB said:


> Some of the guys I work with play it (or used to, anyway!). I tried it once but it wasn't my jam.


It's interesting how a game or a girlfriend can become someone's jam ey? Must be something to do with our brain neurotransmitters like dopamine for rewards. Perhaps you didn't really give it a try enough time to get your dopamine rewards to your brain. I know it's similar for me too especially when I apply for a job like I don't have the rewards right now but I can feel it like dopamine a little bit you know like a taste of what it will be like. And it's not innocent, it feels more like I am losing my virginity.

Make sense?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> It's interesting how a game or a girlfriend can become someone's jam ey? Must be something to do with our brain neurotransmitters like dopamine for rewards. Perhaps you didn't really give it a try enough time to get your dopamine rewards to your brain. I know it's similar for me too especially when I apply for a job like I don't have the rewards right now but I can feel it like dopamine a little bit you know like a taste of what it will be like. And it's not innocent, it feels more like I am losing my virginity.
> 
> Make sense?


Total sense. I'm addicted to Mount and Blade Warband and Shadowrun Returns, Dragonfall and Hong Kong. I used to play subnautica a lot before my old hard drive crapped out and if it was available on linux through steam OS I'd still be playing it and it's sequel. :grin2:


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I really liked the playstation home/hub. It wasn't that I was playing it, my little bros in the hood were playing and I just joined in. It was so nice and kind of like vrchat, but more like smoother. I wonder why they closed it. That's so stupid man! I remember the good ole times, my avatar was this sickly cancer woman and I was going close to everyone and making them uncomfortable and they were commenting funny/gross things. Ahh she was so scary looking and I could sit down and be sad and people were walking around me and stop and stare like. Avatars in virtual reality are so great for overcoming social anxiety. I need to try it again, maybe vrchat. **** my laptop is gonna die! Eh, I am horny.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Is it depression or social anxiety when someone doesn't reply to me in the private messages? Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Or they do not like me. Eh I can live with that because I like myself. I tried many times, I'm scared, maybe they will report me for bothering. Oh I'm scared, mommy!!!!!!!


----------



## 973639 (Jan 17, 2019)

I just craft and sell stuff in osrs on my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Evil trees, I used to chop one evil root by myself while others would pile up on one together/teamwork. That was so weird of me and I bet they would think I was a noob or a little shy 8 year old. Now I just pile on the evil root where there is someone else or others and it makes me giggle/laugh for some anxious reason. It does seem a bit rude to pile on a root but in this case it's actually seen as more of a teamwork thing. I did it and that made someone else pile on me too and then the other person was all like, "ty". Wait, do you put the period before the parenthesis or after? I think it's before. I still have selective mutism, someone greets me and I just don't say anything. I just think of all the bad times when I said something and it lead to too much bad things happening in my life. I just shouldn't think about those things and just greet back and understand that it's just like teamwork stuff, even greeting. ROFL


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

Has the mobile app for rs3 been released yet? I haven’t played since April.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^were they planning one? I had no idea and only play on PC (it definitely wouldn't work on my phone because most things don't.)

When you're chopping a tree in Runescape and you click on your cat, and the animation keeps going so it looks like you're chopping your cat :blank


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

Shyy22 said:


> Has the mobile app for rs3 been released yet? I haven't played since April.


I think it's in Early Access or Beta or something? If you have Android, you can download it.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Did you see Archaeology? The new skill! Ah it is so addicting. What I like most about runescape is my addiction to it during Covid-19 times where people are supposed to "stay home and have extra sex." It just shows that I should indeed give in and surrender to my internal desires of horny, addicting, sinful things and gaming! This OCD is life! 

I also like the use of Bonds that you can buy from the GE and voila you're a goddang member. Ah it is so nice to be part of a clan. Ah my clan is so nice, it was like it was meant to be. Those people in the clan have depression, I mean who would have thought that we'd have depression to help bring people together through pain?!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I got up to level 66 but then started doing other stuff. At one point I was going to see if I could be one of the first to get to level 99 in archaeology but then was like 'nah not this time' also it probably takes forever to get from 99 to 120. I've only recently got my first few level 99's because I just never focused on that much.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

66??? Nice! I am 53 level, I actually didn't start in March, I started in May. Anyway, anyone also use Discord? I haven't been able to let myself use chatting places because of remembering bad experiences but I have to because I am just too horny. Anyway, my clan uses Discord and I just asked them to add me and I bet they think I am from another planet because I guess everyone already joined together a long time ago. No that's just too much overthinking, I bet they feel good that I want to join later than never. I think there must be other users that don't ever join so I should cut myself some slack. LOL! 

But yeah, it is fun, Discord reminds me of Twitch. I mean what the heck is the difference anyway!? Lol I joined a runescape chat place on Discord by accident because I was just looking around, thankfully my camera is covered or otherwise!!! But someone was like, hello and said my username. Jesus heebiejeebies! At least I know now what that button does. So you can use Discord to hear voices with or without the camera. I like to hear voices myself especially when I am gaming like VRChat, I love to hear voices like that. It just enhances my experiences in gaming, for some strange reason.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

The clan idea is pretty interesting because you can either make your own clan and recruit players or join a clan. I guess I don't have the balls to make my own clan, but I guess even just joining a clan is good enough or even better. Anyway think about the possibilities, it's like joining a group in real life! My point is just that, well, I had this weird dream last night that I was pregnant and with it all my worries like I have to see the doctor for a check up monthly because of the baby's health. So that means I am pregnant with a plan in real life, birthing a plan. When you dream your subconscious mind makes plans and choices for you which you interpret with symbolism when you wake up! Anyway back to my topic about clans, so it's pretty cool how someone who indeed has balls creates a clan which recruits 100+ players which hopefully are real and not npc's, lol, LOL! 

But it's like so cool, extra cool because it's like making friends online and stuff. Like even on this forum you can make friends. But seriously, we are all like acquaintances-friends because we are all in the same clan even though I don't talk much, at least I cap and joined their facebook *wink *wink, and their Discord. Man, I'm just saying, this is so cool! I was part of another clan a long long time ago around 2013, yeah those crazy times, anyway this clan is much better or maybe it's because I am much better in my head. These clan members though, this is a revolution mate, don't hesitate to join a clan on runescape or any other game you play!!!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I was so ecstatic once I got to Prifddinas but that feeling only lasted for a while. The incredibly hard sweaty journey I took to get there gives me much more ecstasy. I saw a quote on facebook like this, that it's not the result that makes you happy, it's the journey you took to get there! It is true, for me, personally.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Since we can't go outside anymore, and since I am an introvert INFJ, I am slowly deflowering myself as the days pass by. Lately, since the moon is almost full I have slept less and less and become evermore manic. I've joined about 1000+ groups on facebook raging from art to life coaching to funny **** and follow 1000+ pages of successful people living their best lives! Like like this is the perfect timing for **** to happen to your life, like I never needed to join so many groups on facebook. This is revolutionary, don't hesitate to join anything right now, and keep going more crazy until you reach nirvana! And I found this hot girl I like and she really hits the nail on the head for me;






Even Facebook is the same way! You can create a fake name even like an alter ego or like how people create fake names all the time. There's pages and groups that anyone who has balls or no balls can create about anything, be it inspirational quotes or a popular interest, etc! Of course the hidden intention is to connect to other people, self-promote, cause a chain-reaction of connection between other people, etc! Very obvious! We can't live without it! There's so many uses of Facebook, you can learn things like going to ****ing college, and you can promote yourself like being on a Linkedin job page. You have no idea! Or maybe you do. There's so much support on Facebook groups, and Facebook is cool, you can create your own page to promote yourself and your personality and you get high from it! My favorite thing is when strangers send me friend requests and they're mostly fake profiles, it's pretty obvious that they're fake, and I don't accept them and they end up following me like I a cool piece of  ! :haha


----------

